# viper 5701 (help!)



## tomjoetom (Aug 14, 2011)

i have a 350z with a viper system 5701 model the key want turn the motor off it keeps running never had this to happen befor :4-dontkno


----------



## Ttrentha (Jun 19, 2011)

It could be a couple things causing this issue, the more obvious possibility would be that the brain has a major issue, might have to deal with viper directly on getting a replacement sent. Another big possibility would the the bypass module, I have had this happen in a dodge before, after messing around checking all connections and voltages we found that the bypass had a firmware issue. Popped a new one in with fresh firmware and haven't seen it back yet ( 2 years ago) Another thing to try is to see if it is attempting to go Into reservation mode but not sensing the doorpin opening and closing. Did you install this yourself or did you get a shop to do it?


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

tomjoetom said:


> i have a 350z with a viper system 5701 model the key want turn the motor off it keeps running never had this to happen befor :4-dontkno


 Have someone check the break wire that should have been hooked up to shut down the remote start, more than likely it came undone.


----------

